# Weekly Competition 2012-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F2 R U F2 R' U R U'
*2. *U F' R2 F R' U R2 F'
*3. *F' R2 U2 R' F' R F2 U' R
*4. *U' F' R' F' R U' R' U2 R' U2
*5. *R2 F R' F R' F2 U' F2 U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' R2 B R' U' F2 B R' D' L B' U2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F' R2 B L2
*2. *R2 U' R2 U' B2 U F2 R2 U B L D U B' U B F2 L' F
*3. *B' D2 U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 B' R D' L U' B R B' U' B2 R'
*4. *U2 R2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 L D' L F D' F' R' U' B R2
*5. *D2 F2 D' U B2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 F2 R' U2 L F' U' R2 F R' B' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 F Uw2 F2 D B2 D2 B' Fw L2 R' B' F2 Rw' B Rw' Fw U2 L2 F D' U2 R U' R' F' Rw2 F' U L Rw' B' U2 F' Rw R D2 R2 Uw' L'
*2. *Uw' B' Rw D Uw L2 Rw2 R2 Fw D' Uw2 B' Uw' B2 D2 L2 R' D Uw' U' F' L2 B R' U Fw F L2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 B2 D U' R Fw2 D Fw2 F' D2
*3. *Fw2 L2 Fw2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 F' U L2 R2 U' L2 D2 U L B2 Fw2 Uw Rw D2 L2 Fw2 D' Uw2 B2 D' L2 R U' Fw R' B' Fw R2 Uw B2 F2 L
*4. *B2 Rw Uw2 Rw' Fw2 R Fw F2 U B' F L' Rw U' Rw' B' F2 U' Rw' F' D2 R2 U' Rw R' D' B' F2 Rw2 Fw2 D Uw B' R Fw' U' B Rw' B U2
*5. *B Rw' D B L Uw2 B Uw L R2 D Uw Rw' D Uw2 B2 F Uw2 B2 Uw2 L' D2 Uw' F Uw U' Fw D2 U Rw D2 U F L' B' Fw Uw2 U L2 R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *R' Fw2 Uw' Bw' U L' Rw R' F2 D2 Uw' Rw2 Bw U2 Bw Fw2 Dw' Lw F2 D' R Bw Rw2 U2 B Lw' Bw' Fw R D2 B D2 L2 U Fw D' Rw B Bw' L B Dw Uw Bw' F2 D2 U2 L' F' D Uw' Fw Rw' R Fw R2 B Dw' B L2
*2. *Rw Uw U2 Bw Rw Dw' Bw Lw2 Uw2 Fw' F' Dw' Rw D2 B' F2 Dw R2 B' U' Bw' R2 Fw' U L' Lw' U' R' F2 D2 U2 B' Fw' F L' R B Lw B2 L Dw Uw2 U' Lw2 D2 Uw2 Lw2 R' D2 U2 B R' B' F' Lw Bw2 R' Fw R F'
*3. *Dw2 Uw' B2 Bw F2 D' Dw2 Uw2 U L2 Fw2 D2 B2 R2 D Uw Bw' Fw2 F D' Uw' F Rw' U F' D2 B2 L' R' B L2 Dw' Lw2 D' L' B2 D2 Dw2 Fw' Lw Uw' U2 F Dw2 L Rw' Bw2 Uw' R Bw' L' D' Rw Dw Fw' L' Uw' L' R2 U2
*4. *U2 R Bw2 Fw' Lw Rw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw R2 Bw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 D2 Dw U2 B' Rw Uw2 Rw2 Dw2 U2 Fw2 Dw Rw2 R Bw' Lw' Bw2 D2 Uw2 Fw Dw Lw B2 F' Lw2 F' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 U Rw' R2 Bw2 Lw' D F D R' Dw Rw F Lw Fw Dw Bw' L
*5. *F' Lw Rw2 D' F' R2 Fw R2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 Lw' Dw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Fw' F L' Bw L2 D' U2 Lw' U Rw F2 U' F' Uw R' Uw' B Bw' R' F2 U2 Lw' Rw D2 Dw' F Lw2 Rw2 B2 L2 R F Rw R2 D' L F2 R F2 L' B2 Fw' Uw' Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F' 2D2 3U' U L 2R R2 3F2 F2 3U' 2L D' 2L' 2F' 2D 3R2 3F2 F R B 3F 2F 2D2 2B2 3U B 2F2 3U' R' 3U 2R D2 L' F' R2 3F' 2D2 L U2 B' L2 R 3F2 3R 2R 2B' R2 2D2 2R' B2 F' L2 2B 3F2 F2 U2 2L2 2F' 3R2 R' 3U2 U' B' 2L' 2R U' L 2R' R' U
*2. *U' L' R2 U2 L 2L2 2U 2R' 2B' D 2D R B 2F2 U 2B' 3F R 3F 2U' L2 R2 D 2B L' 2D L2 2L2 F2 3U 2U' U' 2L2 3F' F2 2L2 2R' R 2D 2B F 2L D2 3U2 U' 3R B2 2D R' 2D2 U2 3R' B2 2F' 2D U F L' 2B2 2F F' 3R2 3F 3U U2 F2 R2 3F' 2D' 2U
*3. *2U' 2R R2 2B 2R' 2D2 L' B2 R' D' 3U2 3F D' 3U 2U2 2B 2U 2L' 3U2 2F' 3U 3R2 2R 2U2 2F2 3U' L' 2R2 F' 2D' L U B 2F2 D2 3U 3R B' 2F' F 2D 3F 2L' 2F F 3U 2U2 2R R' D2 2B 2D' 2B F U 3F' 2D2 3F2 3R 2B2 2D2 2B2 L2 2L2 3U2 B 3F' F' U 2R2
*4. *2B F' D 2D2 B2 2B2 2D 2U2 U' 2L2 2B2 2F U2 2L 2B' 3F' L2 3R 2U 2B' 2F' 3U L2 2R2 R' B' 2F 2U' B2 2F R2 2U U 3F L 3U2 B 3F' D' B D 2L2 2B' 3F' 2U2 2F2 2R2 B2 2D2 3U2 L 3R' D' U 3R2 U 2L2 D' 3R' 2D2 3F 3U' U' F 3R' D' 2D' 3U F' 2R
*5. *2D' F' L 2L2 2D' 2U2 2L2 3R 2R2 2D U' 2F F' 2L 2D 3U 2U' 2R 2F' 2L D' B 2L2 3R' 3F F2 D 2B 2F D' 2D' B2 U2 F 3R2 3F' 3R2 2U 2R 3F D 2F2 D2 F' 2D B 3F2 2F' F2 2R2 B2 2R' R' 3U' 2F' 3U' R 2D2 2R' F' 3U' R' B' 2R D' 3U' 2U2 B' 2U' 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3L 2D2 U2 F2 2L2 2D2 3D2 3L' B' 3U2 3B' 3R R' 2U2 B' D 3D2 R' 2U' L2 U2 B2 2U' 3L 2R2 R' U' 3F2 2U' U' 3R' F' L' D 3U2 2U L 3B 2D 3D' 2U B F 3U' 2L2 3R R 3B2 F R' 3U' 2B2 D 3U' 2U2 L 3U 2U R' 3U 2R2 R2 2D 2L 3D 3B' 3R D 2B2 3U' 3R2 2U 3B 3F' 2F2 2U' 2R2 3B' F 2L' 3L2 3R' 2B L' 2L R' F R' 2B' 3F 2D 3D2 B 2U L2 R2 F2 U2 F'
*2. *2B' 3D 3R' 2R 3B' 3D2 3U' 3B2 D 2D 3D' 3B2 3D' 3R2 B 3F2 U' 3L2 3R2 2R' 2D R2 3B' 3L 2U 3B 3F 2R2 2U2 U2 2R B' 2U 2B 3L F' 2L D2 3R 2R2 2D' 3F2 2D 2U' R' 2B2 2L F 3L2 3F' 3L U 2B2 L' 2R' D2 2U' U2 B 2L2 3F' 2D' 3B2 F2 L' 3F U2 3L 3R2 2R2 2D' 2U U R 2D2 2U2 3F2 3R' 3D2 3F2 3U' B' 2B' L 2L' 3L' 3F' R 2D U2 3B 3R' 2R' 2F' 3D' 2B' 3L' 2B' 3F F
*3. *F2 3R B R 3F2 2L2 2D' 3D 3R2 D 2L' 2D 3L' 2D' 2R 2B 3B' 2R2 R' B R B' 3D 3L2 3R2 3F 2F' 3L R 3D L' U' B' 2B' 3B 2U2 2B2 3B2 2F' 2R2 2D2 L' 2R2 3B' 3D2 B2 3B' 2F L' 2D' 2B 2U2 U' 2B' F 2D2 3B 2L 3R2 B2 F' 2R D2 2U2 2L' D R B L' 2L 3U' L' 3D2 3B' 3F F' L 2B 2L2 R2 F 3R U' 2B2 2R' 2U 2L2 U' 2R' R' B2 3R F 2R' R' 2B D L2 2D' L2
*4. *2B' 3U 2L2 D' L 2L2 3U2 3F 3D U B2 3L2 F L2 3L 3D B2 L2 3L 2D2 2B' L' 2R 3F' 3D' U' 3R 2U L 2L' 2R2 U 3R 2U' 2L 3L2 R B2 2R2 R2 2B' U2 2F' F 2U 3F2 3D2 3U' 3B2 D' 3U' U' 3L' 3F 3R2 2U' R2 F' 2D' 2R 3U' 3F 2U 2L2 2R 2U 3R2 3D' 2B' L F' L2 3U2 2U' L' 3U' 2F' 3U2 3L 3B' F R' 2D 3U 2R' D R2 D 3D' 3B' 3U2 L' 3L' R 2U L F2 U2 2F2 U2
*5. *B' U B2 2B2 2F2 2D L2 2B' 3F' 2U' L2 2F2 F2 D' 3U2 2L' 2B2 D2 2D2 3R' 2R2 U2 2L 3F2 D 3D B' 2B' L 2L2 3L 3U2 2U2 2R2 3B 3L U 3L2 2F 2L R' 3D2 L' 2D' 3F2 2L' D U2 3F D2 3U' 2U 2L 3L 2R R 2F' 3L 2D2 3U' 2U 2B 3U' 3R 3B F 2R U 3L 2U2 B2 2F2 2U 3R2 2D' 3F2 2F F2 3U' U2 3F 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R2 2U' F2 3R' B' 3B' R' D' 2D 2R R' 2B2 3F2 F2 2D' 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F U2 R U2 R' F2 R2
*2. *U2 F2 U F R2 U F' U R'
*3. *U2 R F' R2 U F' U R F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U B2 R L' F2 U2 L' B L' U2 R L F2 U2 R F2 R F2 D2
*2. *L2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 F' L2 B' D2 L' R2 U' R U2 L2 R' B2 D' L2
*3. *D F2 U2 F2 U' B2 U L2 U F2 L R' U L2 B' R' F' R2 D2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 L Rw R2 F' Uw2 F2 U Fw F2 L' D2 Fw2 Rw Fw' F2 D2 L2 R2 Uw R' F2 L D U2 Fw2 U2 Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw2 D2 Uw Rw D' B Fw2 F D' Uw'
*2. *R B' F2 U Rw B' L2 B2 Fw F' D2 Uw' U L' Rw' R2 B Uw2 U' B Fw' D2 Uw2 F' U Fw U Rw Uw' F2 R' Uw2 F2 L Fw' D' Uw2 F D2 R2
*3. *U2 F' Rw R2 B' U F R2 U' Rw2 U L2 Fw Rw' B' L2 Rw' Uw U2 L' R U2 B Rw' Uw R F D' B U2 Rw F' D Rw Fw Rw2 B2 F Uw2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw' D Uw2 L' Rw' Uw2 F D R2 Fw D Uw2 Fw' F U2 F' D U Lw R Uw L2 Bw' F2 R2 U' R' Dw' B2 Fw' Lw Bw D2 L' B2 D2 U2 Bw2 L' F' L' Lw' F' Rw2 Fw2 Lw Dw R B' Bw Rw R D R2 Dw2 L2 D2 Rw2 R' B2
*2. *Lw2 B2 Dw2 F2 Rw D2 Bw2 Rw Bw F' Rw2 F Rw' D Lw Dw2 Fw F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 Dw2 Fw L B' Fw2 F D2 Fw2 D' R' Bw' Lw2 Rw2 B' Fw' F' L2 Lw2 U R2 F2 R' D U' B2 Lw' R' F Uw' U2 L2 Lw' U L Lw R Bw F2
*3. *D' Rw D' B L2 Rw R' U Lw2 Rw R D Fw Lw' Bw2 D' Dw2 L2 R2 Dw2 B2 Bw R' B' U' F Rw B L' Bw' Lw F2 Uw' Bw' Fw Dw2 Uw' R Bw2 Fw Uw B F' Dw' Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw F2 D2 Dw' Bw F D' Uw2 U Bw' F Rw2 F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R2 F2 2L 2D2 B' 3F' 2F' F2 2L' R' B2 R 2B' D2 L2 2L2 2D2 2U' L2 3U L 3U2 2U2 3R2 U' 2F' 2R' 2D U B 3F2 2F R' 2F2 L2 2L2 3R2 2R2 D 3U 2U' B2 U' 2L' 3U2 2B' F' D U' 2F 2D2 U 2L' B' F D' 2B2 U' B 3R 2R2 D2 2D' 2R' 3U 2U' U2 F D' B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' R' 2D' 3R' D 3B2 3R 2U2 R' F 2L R 2B' 2D 3D U 2L 2U' 3B 3L U 3F2 U2 3R B 3F2 L2 D' 2F 2U2 U2 3F D 2D' 3D' 2L' 3D' 3L' F' L 3U 2L' 3R' 2B' R' U' L B2 F 3L' 2D' 3D2 3U' R2 2D 3D' 2B' 3R2 2D' 2B2 D2 3D F D 3D' 2B' D' 2R2 3B' 2D' 3D' 3U2 3F' 2F 2L' 2B' 2U2 3L 3R B' 2R' 2U' 3R2 3F' 2D B2 2B' 3B2 3D 2U' 2B 2F R B2 3U' U' 2F' F2 2U U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 D F2 U B2 U2 B F' D F2 L2 B F2 L' B' D2
*2. *D2 F2 U' D B D R' F2 D2 F' U2 D2 R' L2 B2 R' F2 D2 B2 L F2
*3. *D2 R D2 R' F2 R F2 D2 B2 F2 L' B D2 U R' D' F' L R2 B'
*4. *F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 D R2 D B' R U B2 R' D' R2 D L' F' D'
*5. *L2 B2 U L2 D B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L R2 B' D B D2 B' R2 F
*6. *U R2 D R2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 D F U2 R' D2 L2 D L U L'
*7. *D2 L F2 L D2 L B2 D2 F2 R' B D L' F' D2 B F2 L D R
*8. *B2 U2 F' L2 F L2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 R' D' B U F' D2 U' L2 U' L
*9. *F2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B' L2 U2 R2 F D R U F' D2 U F' L R'
*10. *F U2 L2 F L2 D2 B' L2 B' U2 F' L F D' L B' D2 U' L F
*11. *L' U' F' B' L' F R U D R D2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2
*12. *B2 L' D B' L2 B' R U' L D2 R2 U L2 F2 L2 U R2 U L2 D2
*13. *U' F2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D R' D' U F R' B U F2 D U'
*14. *F U2 B R2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 F' L' F2 R B L R U' B2 D B' F'
*15. *R2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 F D2 B U2 B2 D' F2 D R B' U' B' R U
*16. *B2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U' R2 D L' R D' F U' R2 D L2 F R'
*17. *B2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' U' F2 D' R2 U' F' D' L2 R D' U L F2 U' B2
*18. *F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L F' R' F' R U' B' D R' U'
*19. *L U2 L' F2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 U' F2 L' U2 R F2 D
*20. *R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 U2 F L2 U2 B2 L' F' R' U' L'
*21. *F' U' L F L B' D B U2 R D R2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2 D B2 L2
*22. *L2 U2 B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D' B2 U L' F2 D U2 L' R' B' U' B' F'
*23. *L2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 D' F U2 B L2 D' L D' U' L2 B2
*24. *R' F2 L' R2 F2 R' D2 F2 R' B F2 L D' R D2 B L D' F2 U2
*25. *L D2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 L R2 U2 R F U2 F2 D2 R' U L D2 B
*26. *U F2 U L2 R2 U' B2 U' B2 U' R2 F L U L F2 R' B L2 B' F'
*27. *B' R' D R' F2 B2 D R D2 F R D2 F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2
*28. *R2 D' L2 B2 D' U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' L R2 U' F' R' F' U2 B' U
*29. *U D2 B L' F' L2 B U' B' R' U2 R2 F2 L F2 U2 B2 L B2 R2
*30. *L2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 F U2 R2 U2 B' D' B' L D L' U2 L' B' R'
*31. *D' F U D2 R B' D' F' U B' U' F2 U' L2 U' F2 B2 L2 U B2 D2
*32. *B2 R B2 L' D2 R D2 B2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 R2 F U B U' R' B' R'
*33. *L' U2 R' B2 D2 B2 R U2 L' U2 R' B L2 U B U2 R D' R B' U'
*34. *D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 L2 D2 F D F R' B R' U R2 D' R B'
*35. *F' R B2 R' L' B L' D F U2 B2 D2 R L2 D2 R2 L D2
*36. *U2 L2 B' L2 U2 B U2 F L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R' B' U L' R' U' F'
*37. *L2 D' F2 D L B L' F U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 L F2 R2
*38. *B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 U' L' D' U' L2 F L D' L F' L'
*39. *U' F2 R' F B D R D2 L2 U R' D2 L' B2 L' B2 R D2 R2 F2 D2
*40. *R' D2 B R L2 U2 F2 U' R' D2 L2 D B2 R2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F R2 F' D2 B' R2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 U' F U' F2 D' R' D2 F L R
*2. *L R D2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 D' L B' D2 B' D2 F L' B U
*3. *D F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 U F2 D' U' F D' F2 R D' L' F D' B' D
*4. *B2 D U B2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 D' R' D B' F U' L2 R2 B2 U F2
*5. *L' F B' U' R' F' D R B R2 U' R2 U2 L2 U R2 B2 R2 B2 D

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U D F R2 L U2 D F U2 R' U R2 L2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 U
*2. *F' D2 B' L2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 R' U B' U' F' L2 U' B' U2
*3. *B2 R B2 U R' U2 F' R2 F' B2 D' B2 D L2 U' F2 D2 F2 D B2
*4. *B2 R' F2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 U2 L2 R' F' R2 D2 R F2 D2 L D' U' F'
*5. *B2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 U' B2 U' B2 R' U2 R' F U' B' F2 L2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 B2 L2 F' D2 B D2 R2 F2 R2 F' U L' B F U R D2 F' D'
*2. *R2 F R2 F L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 F D' B L F L2 R' D' R2 U' F
*3. *F' B2 D2 B L' U' F' D' F R U L2 U L2 D2 F2 U R2 D2
*4. *B' R2 B U' L' U2 D L' B2 U' F D2 B' U2 R2 F2 D2 B' L2 F'
*5. *U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 D' B2 U B2 F' L D2 R' B F U' B' L' D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L' U2 B L2 D' R F2 R2 U' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 F' R' F2 U R U' F2 R U'
*3. *L2 F' U' L' F B' D B' U F2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 R2 L2 B2 R2
*4. *Fw D2 F Rw R' D Rw' D2 B' U2 L2 D2 R' F2 L' Rw Fw' F2 D2 Rw2 R' D' Rw' Uw B' Uw2 Fw Uw' Rw' R' Uw' L2 B2 Uw' L R Fw' L Rw' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U' R F R' F R' U R2 U
*3. *R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 U B' D' F' U' L2 U2 R' B D' U'
*4. *Rw R2 B Fw' Rw' B2 Fw' F2 R' B2 F D2 F R2 F Rw2 B' R2 B2 Rw R2 U Rw R Uw2 Rw D L' R2 Fw L' F' L B2 Uw2 U' B' Uw L' U'
*5. *Lw' Uw2 Lw' Rw' Uw Bw' L2 Lw' Bw2 Fw Lw Fw' R' D L Lw' R Dw U' F2 Uw' Bw L' Rw2 R' F2 Dw2 Uw' U' B Fw' F2 U Fw2 D' L U' B Bw2 Dw' Uw F' R B' Dw' Uw B' L D2 Lw2 Dw' Lw Bw2 Fw Rw2 D' Rw2 Uw Lw2 Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=1 / UdUd u=4,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=3 / UdUd u=6,d=0 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=0 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / dddd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L' R L R' L' B b
*2. *U' B U' R' B U' B' U l r' b'
*3. *U B U L' B U R' L r u
*4. *U R B L U B' R' U l' r b u'
*5. *L R B L' U L' U' l' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (0, -5)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, 2) / (-3, 3) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)
*3. *(4, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -1)
*4. *(3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (-2, -4)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' D' L D' R U' D L' U'
*2. *L' D' U L' R' L U' R
*3. *R' D' U' D' U R' D L D'
*4. *R' U' D L D' R' U' L U'
*5. *D' U L' R U R D U'


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 27, 2012)

*Mats B*

Last week was really rotten bldwise, but here we go again (already better)
*2x2 BLD* = DNF, DNF, *49.56* (ouch)
*3x3 BLD* =* 1.18.67*, 2:03.40, 2:08.92 [33, 61, 50]
*4x4 BLD* =* 6:31.56* [3:46, good], DNF [7:19, bad], [9:14 much worse!]DNF
*5x5 BLD* = *13:40.52 *[memo 8:46, sub-5 exec again!], DNF [13:25 2+], 15:39.79 [9:17]
Second was good solve and good memo, just bad alphabet/pictures. I did CK instead of YK because 
I use C and Y as the same for corners and edges but not centers. In other words bad preparations.
Third rather slow exec because I made an error and had to undo and redo. 
*6x6 BLD* =* DNF* [~20 pieces off, done in a bus]
*Multi 2/4 = 0* in 15:17 [9:30] one missed parity one with two twisted corners

*3x3: * 41.04, 32.34, 29.79, 35.38, 25.67 = *32.50* very good for me, 2 sub-30 in the same avg!
*4x4: * 2:36.34, 2:33.60, 3:16.76, 2:36.88, 2:27.01 = *2:35.61*
*5x5: * 4:51.67, 5:39.06, 5:36.99, 5:35.79, 4:40.70 = *5:21.48*
*Square-1: * 2:06.55, 15:12.22, 2:25.93, 2:15.04, 2:58.91 = *2:33.29*
I had to redo the parity alg at least five times on solve nr 2.


----------



## mande (Nov 30, 2012)

3x3: 17.32, (17.41), 14.96, 16.45, (13.27) = 16.24
3x3 OH: 29.15, 31.73, (27.20), (35.06), 28.25 = 29.71 
4x4: 1:13.87, (1:30.79), 1:29.13, 1:20.74, (1:11.08) = 1:21.25
5x5: 2:59.68, 3:13.13, 3:12.19, (2:38.96), (3:23.19) = 3:08.33
PB single probably
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:39.43), DNF(2:20.81), 1:48.82 = 1:48.82
4x4 BLD: 17:15, DNF, DNF(10:48) = 17:15
First solve was safety solve...practicing for Shaastra Open in Jan. Forgot memo on second. Third was off by 2 centers  . Would've been PB by around 1 and a half minutes
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNS,DNS = DNF
Time was around 53 minutes...x centers and corners were solved, but the wrong center was facing me  ...i guess i did an extra slice accidentally somewhere

3x3 MultiBLD: 5/7 (40:20) = 3 points
One cube off by a 3 corner cycle, 1 by two twisted corners. 
On the plus side, awesome time  . Will probably go for ten cubes soon.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 2, 2012)

5bld: 23:36.15, 19:42.33, DNF = 19:42.33
sq1: 32.00, 20.96, 35.84, 32.76, 20.66 = 28.57
pyra: 4.07, 7.55, 8.78, 8.58, 6.09 = 7.41
mega: 1:29.74, 1:30.13, 1:32.70, 1:47.88, 1:35.91 = 1:32.91
clock: 12.35, 8.92, 10.99, 12.30, 10.23 = 11.17
2345 relay: 2:26.51
234 relay: 1:01.22
wf: 1:26.52, 1:23.45, 1:17.52, 1:22.64, 1:23.40 = 1:23.16
oh: 21.26, 15.54, 15.25, 18.54, 17.94 = 17.34
4bld: 9:08.03, DNF, DNF = 9:08.03
3bld: 1:18.71, 1:33.93, DNF = 1:18.71
2bld: 23.42, 15.12, DNF = 15.12
5x5: 1:29.75, 1:20.67, 1:22.81, 1:16.82, 1:17.54 = 1:20.34
4x4: 37.58, 31.35, 44.98, 35.46, 34.41 = 35.82
3x3: 11.49, 9.57, 10.39, 9.37, 8.67 = 9.78
2x2: 2.22, 3.53, 2.60, 2.79, 2.65 = 2.68
mbld: 4/4 15:50.00


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 4, 2012)

Results: congrats yoinneroid, Mike and mycube

*2x2x2*(21)

 2.68 yoinneroid
 3.12 CuberMan
 3.75 mycube
 3.94 Maxelino
 4.72 Krag
 4.87 ilie
 4.89 yohanestheda
 5.00 riley
 5.03 Akash Rupela
 5.04 FinnGamer
 5.07 zaki
 5.61 Iggy
 6.45 Lapinsavant
 7.22 Alcuber
 7.32 Schmidt
 7.41 moroder
 7.67 Trondhat
 7.67 Mikel
 7.81 blairubik
 8.06 Mike Hughey
 8.49 eggseller
*3x3x3 *(27)

 9.78 yoinneroid
 12.07 CuberMan
 12.60 Akash Rupela
 12.76 mycube
 12.87 Coolster01
 14.72 Lapinsavant
 15.26 FinnGamer
 15.33 zaki
 15.46 Iggy
 16.01 Colt Hutchinson
 16.24 mande
 16.51 riley
 16.79 Piotrek
 16.88 prasadmanjulago
 17.68 eggseller
 18.38 moroder
 18.45 Krag
 18.84 Kenneth Svendson
 21.35 Mikel
 21.71 blairubik
 23.91 Trondhat
 26.49 Mike Hughey
 26.63 Alcuber
 27.13 Schmidt
 28.33 hfsdo
 32.50 MatsBergsten
 39.28 Gordon
*4x4x4*(13)

 35.82 yoinneroid
 48.83 riley
 53.60 CuberMan
 54.20 mycube
 57.88 Akash Rupela
 1:09.72 FinnGamer
 1:21.25 mande
 1:36.96 eggseller
 1:37.21 Mike Hughey
 1:38.72 Krag
 1:59.82 blairubik
 2:25.52 Schmidt
 2:35.61 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(11)

 1:20.34 yoinneroid
 1:39.17 mycube
 1:47.09 Akash Rupela
 2:22.62 FinnGamer
 2:32.64 Mike Hughey
 3:08.33 mande
 3:17.33 Mikel
 3:56.64 blairubik
 4:23.93 Schmidt
 5:21.48 MatsBergsten
 DNF CuberMan
*6x6x6*(3)

 3:13.40 mycube
 4:28.90 Akash Rupela
 4:57.65 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7*(3)

 4:46.54 mycube
 6:41.01 Mike Hughey
14:13.43 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 17.34 yoinneroid
 18.25 CuberMan
 24.14 riley
 25.11 mycube
 25.66 Akash Rupela
 29.71 mande
 38.74 eggseller
 41.62 Mike Hughey
 42.44 FinnGamer
 42.51 moroder
 44.40 Alcuber
 51.65 blairubik
 1:00.36 Trondhat
 1:06.65 Schmidt
 1:27.69 hfsdo
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:23.16 yoinneroid
 1:27.86 Mike Hughey
 1:46.92 cubeflip
 DNF CuberMan
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 14.02 CuberMan
 15.12 yoinneroid
 21.18 riley
 23.12 Mike Hughey
 41.88 Mikel
 49.56 MatsBergsten
 57.13 Iggy
 1:01.15 Schmidt
 1:01.82 Coolster01
 1:14.95 Akash Rupela
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 1:11.18 eggseller
 1:16.64 Mike Hughey
 1:18.67 MatsBergsten
 1:18.71 yoinneroid
 1:41.65 mycube
 1:47.37 blairubik
 1:48.82 mande
 1:55.83 CuberMan
 2:48.64 Lapinsavant
 3:23.77 Krag
 DNF Coolster01
 DNF Iggy
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:45.86 Mike Hughey
 6:31.56 MatsBergsten
 9:08.03 yoinneroid
17:15.00 mande
24:14.83 CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

13:40.52 MatsBergsten
14:49.23 Mike Hughey
19:42.33 yoinneroid
 DNF mande
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

6/6 (32:02)  mycube
4/4 (15:50)  yoinneroid
5/7 (40:20)  mande
3/4 (29:22)  blairubik
1/2 ( 5:35)  Mike Hughey
2/4 (15:17)  MatsBergsten
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:09.72 Mike Hughey
 1:55.90 blairubik
 2:44.56 Akash Rupela
*2-3-4 Relay*(8)

 1:01.22 yoinneroid
 1:15.21 mycube
 1:18.68 CuberMan
 1:34.84 Akash Rupela
 1:41.31 FinnGamer
 2:13.71 Mike Hughey
 2:28.27 blairubik
 2:58.72 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:26.51 yoinneroid
 2:53.89 CuberMan
 3:08.63 mycube
 3:18.81 Akash Rupela
 4:15.84 FinnGamer
 4:26.46 Mike Hughey
 7:06.13 blairubik
*Magic*(1)

 1.88 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(2)

 2.37 Kamil Fiedoruk
 3.80 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(3)

 17.92 Mike Hughey
 32.16 FinnGamer
 34.25 Schmidt
*Clock*(5)

 9.83 Iggy
 11.17 yoinneroid
 14.61 CuberMan
 15.64 Mike Hughey
 32.89 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(13)

 4.70 Maxelino
 4.98 CuberMan
 5.53 Iggy
 5.55 Alcuber
 5.81 zaki
 6.31 cubeflip
 7.41 yoinneroid
 10.83 Krag
 13.07 Schmidt
 15.19 moroder
 18.33 FinnGamer
 19.24 blairubik
 23.76 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:32.91 yoinneroid
 2:37.38 Mike Hughey
 5:15.18 Schmidt
 9:07.43 Akash Rupela
 DNF CuberMan
*Square-1*(5)

 28.57 yoinneroid
 41.96 Mike Hughey
 1:11.84 hfsdo
 1:23.06 Schmidt
 2:33.29 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(5)

25 mycube
28 guusrs
31 okayama
37 Mike Hughey
46 Schmidt

*Contest results*

229 yoinneroid
214 Mike Hughey
178 mycube
167 CuberMan
122 Akash Rupela
107 mande
94 FinnGamer
93 MatsBergsten
84 blairubik
81 Schmidt
79 riley
67 Iggy
59 eggseller
57 Krag
47 zaki
46 Mikel
45 Lapinsavant
39 Alcuber
39 moroder
37 Coolster01
35 Maxelino
24 Trondhat
21 Colt Hutchinson
18 hfsdo
18 ilie
18 Piotrek
17 yohanestheda
17 prasadmanjulago
16 cubeflip
14 guusrs
13 Kenneth Svendson
13 okayama
4 Gordon
3 Kamil Fiedoruk


----------



## Iggy (Dec 4, 2012)

Yay I won clock.


----------



## mycube (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't know why this happened but why do the website tell me this?



> Linus Fresz's all time records
> also known as mycube on speedsolving.com
> 3x3x3 multiple blindfolded 3rd place in week 48	6 points	6/6 in 32:02	finally 6/6! next goal: 7/7!



you can see that I won multi-bld.. Also there is the same with 5x5. It tells me I am third in week 46. But in the results you can see that I was 5th. Anyone know why?


----------



## guusrs (Dec 4, 2012)

Linuz is really growing in Fewest Moves. Congratz with your 25-move-double-NISS-solution!


----------

